

Motivation: Freedom - yariang
http://www.olark.com/spw/2011/07/motivation-freedom/

======
HSO
> we might find ourselves merely working a job for a paycheck. At best we
> would be working on someone else’s dream, at worst we’d forget that we had
> dreams of our own.

Yeah, standard cupcake. But what I always found puzzling about
entrepreneurs/SMB owners who write things like this is, how do you then go out
and convince other people to work for you? Are you bullshitting candidates
while actually looking down on them as tools that are stupid enough to "work
for your dream" or have "forgotten they had dreams of their own"?

~~~
yariang
Why is this puzzling? I doubt any entrepreneur thinks _everyone_ should do
their own business. If that was the case the world would be made of companies
of one person and nothing would ever get accomplished.

The mindset of an entrepreneur is very peculiar and is not representative of
the average person (if such person existed). Most people don't _want_ the
stress and pains that come with having your own business; they are happy with
a regular job. Therefore, you're not cheating someone who desires the
stability and guidance of a job by getting them to work for you. Just because
the OP can't stand the thought of working for someone else doesn't mean he
thinks everyone must feel that way.

So I don't see where the confusion comes from?

------
bcx
I wrote this, but I wasn't ready for prime time hacker news. I think it needs
another revision ;-) -- definitely interested in feedback on the first pass.

~~~
MaxGabriel
When I try to load the page on my iPhone 4, I can only see a couple words at
the end of the sentence (zooming out doesn't fix this).

Will be happy to provide feedback when I can get to my laptop

~~~
nbashaw
That's my bad - I'm the designer at Olark who forgot to make our WP theme look
good on mobile. Fix coming tonight.

Sorry about that!

------
keeptrying
I can't get to the page. Can someone repost the content here?

~~~
rationalbeaver
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?rlz=1C1CHMR_enU...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?rlz=1C1CHMR_enUS341US341&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.olark.com%2Fspw%2F2011%2F07%2Fmotivation-
freedom%2F)

Google is your friend.

